# Asian Water Monitor grawth Rate?



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just wondering what the growth rate of these guys is???


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

fast!!2-3ft in first year if kept hot and fed alot,5-6ft in 2-3 yrs maybe more if it turns out to be a monster


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aquired one of these yesterday and think it's great. Maybe need to rearrange the house now though.


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

how big will the viv have to be when it is gets big


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it should be at least 8x3 but there aren't many care sheets around. Any help is apreciated


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

matt748 said:


> I think it should be at least 8x3 but there aren't many care sheets around. Any help is apreciated


Mate you're going to have to rethink... If it grows to a big size you'll need a room.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Think you might be right. Oh :censor:

Don't know any good care sheets do you?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Theres a monitor thread no here. Or you could get in touch with folk such as dextersdad or Monitor Mad they should be able to help you.


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

matt748 said:


> Aquired one of these yesterday and think it's great. *Maybe need to rearrange the house now though*.


Think loft conversion, and 8x3 is much too small.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

8*3?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Think 12 by 10 minimum plus a bath... Although a built in pond would be much better mate... 

Oh an if its a really big one it might hit 7/8/9'... :2thumb: Although extremely unlikely 

Hope this helps mate


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

In all honesty i took it on as part of a swap for a boa to help someone out. Ok i should have researched it but i'm sure i will be able to accomodated him.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats ok mate basic care: 

Ambient temp: 

85Fish 

Basking spot and hot end 130Fish and 95ish 

Humidity 75% 

Diet: 
All the ususal feeder inverts shop bought fish/mice/rats/minced turkey wit nutrobal mixed in 

Provide a large water recepticle to bath in 

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

CyberSalvator Forum


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Many thanks mate!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

My 5ft 8inch female water monitor , it depends what sub-species or local of your water monitor the largest recorded was from sri-lanka and was in the region of 10ft 7inches , her enclosure is 180 square foot although this is for a pair as i have a smaller male as well


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> My 5ft 8inch female water monitor , it depends what sub-species or local of your water monitor the largest recorded was from sri-lanka and was in the region of 10ft 7inches , her enclosure is 180 square foot although this is for a pair as i have a smaller male as well


That is one sexy beast mate :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :2thumb:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

One hell of a set up too!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

look on proexotics website. prob the best info on waters out there from those guys


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow guys, I really have my work cut out for a few years to come.
Looks like the loft is gonna have to go then.
Will i be able to keep it in a large viv for a while???? or am i gonna need to work faster than i thought again. Do i have weeks months or a couple of years to save up for the loft conversion.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

matt748 said:


> Wow guys, I really have my work cut out for a few years to come.
> Looks like the loft is gonna have to go then.
> Will i be able to keep it in a large viv for a while???? or am i gonna need to work faster than i thought again. Do i have weeks months or a couple of years to save up for the loft conversion.


I think you could house it in a large viv for a year at least anyhow , the one pictured is 3 years old , and most of the growth was in the last 2 years , these are really awesome monitors and if cared for correctly can live 20 to 30 years good luck with your newbie :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

matt748 said:


> Wow guys, I really have my work cut out for a few years to come.
> Looks like the loft is gonna have to go then.
> Will i be able to keep it in a large viv for a while???? or am i gonna need to work faster than i thought again. Do i have weeks months or a couple of years to save up for the loft conversion.


 
I also used to breed the south american cichlids mate :2thumb:


----------

